# Costco flea and tick treatment



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Was at Costco today and noticed they have kirkland flea tick treatment 6 doses for $19.99. Has anyone tried it? Does it work


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

What is the active ingredient? Most of the "store brands" I've seen are generics of Frontline, which doesn't seem to work against fleas in my area. Generics have to meet the same standards as name brands, so if Frontline works for you, and this is the same active ingredient, it should work just fine.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It didn't get very good reviews on amazon.

Amazon.com: Kirkland Signature Water Resistant 6-Month Flea & Tick Control for Large Dogs, 32-79 lbs.: Pet Supplies


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> It didn't get very good reviews on amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Kirkland Signature Water Resistant 6-Month Flea & Tick Control for Large Dogs, 32-79 lbs.: Pet Supplies


Yikes. Those are really bad reviews. Thanks for the fyi


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like a generic of BioSpot Defense. I've never used that. I like Advantage. It seems to work the best in my area.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Always read the reviews first. I went and bought some stuff one time, then read the reviews, then brought it back. Could have saved lots of time if I read them first.


----------

